# piping essentials



## سامح 2010 (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم كتاب عن أساسيات الـPiping
وفيه معلومات مهمه جدا لكل المهتمين بهذا الموضوع
وأتمنى من الله أن ينفعكم به ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نوفلة (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وشكراً


----------



## محمد يحيى ابن يحيى (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد يحيى ابن يحيى (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب ولكن اين الجزء a


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن الكثبان (16 يوليو 2009)

بـــــــورك فيك يا أخــــــي وجزاك الله كل خيـــــــر.


----------



## مكرم الله (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sataahlawy (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور ملك


----------



## virtualknight (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## eng.joOo (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

